# Recommended PSU Wattage for 2 Graphic Cards.



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I don't have a good enough psu to supply 2 ATi Radeon gc's. 

I'm most likely to open my case tomorrow to figure out my mobo and psu, but anyway I was wondering what kind of recommended psu would be good for gaming.

Does it matter what kind of motherboard I have in order to select the most appropriate psu ?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU i7 920 2.67GHz 
OS Windows Vista 64-bit
Memory 9206 MB RAM 
GPU ATi Radeon 4870 HD
LCD Samsung 26" LN26B360
PSU Currently Unknown
MOBO Currently Unknown
HDD Currently Unknown


----------



## memory (Dec 24, 2009)

Is this system a prebuilt or did you build it?

As for a PSU, I have heard only good things about the Corsair brand.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 24, 2009)

D_ii_4_I3_L_o said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't have a good enough psu to supply 2 ATi Radeon gc's.
> 
> I'm most likely to open my case tomorrow to figure out my mobo and psu, but anyway I was wondering what kind of recommended psu would be good for gaming.
> 
> ...


 
You need to know if you have a crossfire motherboard first. Download in install PC Wizard and it will give you your info. on your whole setup.

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 24, 2009)

Okie Dokie.

Havn't built a pc myself yet. Seen fragments myself, and i've only upgraded a Graphic Card and Added more RAM into my old computer. This is still freash out the box, waiting for UPGRADE STAGE 1 which im hoping to accomplish before Febuary.

--------------------------------------------------------

EDIT 

I'm guessing that mainboard is the same as motherboard.

Gateway TBGMO1

& my Bios is AMI 

BTW thanks for the download


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 24, 2009)

Doesnt come up with anything on that number. What model Gateway is it?


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 24, 2009)

kk hold on i'm going to rephrase that, because I was researching the mobo and I figured out some of the missing pieces

Mainboard ~~~~~        I don't know this part      ~~~~~          Chipset      

     TBGM-01            ~~~~~~~~~~            **** ?               ~~~~~~~             X58


This is what I find

http://www.google.com/search?source...hBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7ACGW_en___CA356


The model on my dxdiag & pc wizard indicates that its an FX6800-01e But on my chassis it clearly says Model : Gateway FX6800-03h


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just thought id add this if you need to juggle amps around check this thread out it shows single + dual cards needs.

http://www.computerforum.com/90110-power-recommendations-video-card.html


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 24, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Just thought id add this if you need to juggle amps around check this thread out it shows single + dual cards needs.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/90110-power-recommendations-video-card.html



Thanks for the source.

It recommended a 600W psu 

But it depends on the typical game etc.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 requires a minimum of a Quad Core Processor with other specs. So i'm hoping to have a stable psu that will allow the video card to run at appropriate work. Since OC and Adding an extra GC i guess i should plan ahead on getting some kind of advanced cooling system ?

So im wondering in term of high end quality games like Crysis and the upcoming BF : BC 2 would a psu from W700-W850 do the job ?


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 25, 2009)

So the type of mobo I get has influence on the type of PSU I get. Is this correct, because it sure does seem like it just because I know of my ATi Radeon graphic, it just tellls me that I can't get an SLi Nvidia PSU... Is this correct. And I'm wondering if anyone know where I can be explained the process of the mobo and how it relates to certain compoents such as the gsu psu and pro ?


----------



## linkin (Dec 25, 2009)

I would recommend a 700w or higher PSU with 46 amps or more on the +12v rail.


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well my system could run your system + 2 GPU. Not 295s but 260s/4890s easily enough.


----------



## Analizer (Dec 25, 2009)

For 2 GPUs 700W will be definately enough. 650W can be alright but system can go unstable if you have a PC that is in your signature


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 25, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> I would recommend a 700w or higher PSU with 46 amps or more on the +12v rail.



Thanks for the recommendation, I was wondering if this site could tell me more about psu and having to deal with the cpu-z. So Nvidia SLi psu's have no risk factors for my mobo ? 

http://web.aanet.com.au/SnooP/psucalc.php


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 25, 2009)

Analizer said:


> For 2 GPUs 700W will be definately enough. 650W can be alright but system can go unstable if you have a PC that is in your signature



If your talking about my sig. then im 100% about my rig. Did all the possible research on odel number's and checked through pictures on other websites. 

But i'm still confussed about what kind of psu's I cant add to my MOBO due to restrictions. And how the system work with restrictions.

*** So I got the pre-built cooling system*** in another post I was recommended to upgrade my cooling system(this is if I upgrade another gsu). Due to  heat and noise levels of the 2 gsu's. I've heard that corsiar is able to keep its own psu's temper down with it huge oem fan. But would upgrade the psu and psu lead me into buying a cooling system aswell ?


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 26, 2009)

Again it has nothing to do with wattages.  Please post the power supply you are considering before purchasing.  Amperage, quality, MTBF, PFC, ball bearing fans, solid capacitors, over / under voltage protection, warranty...

Not all PSus are the same.

This is min for that intended rig: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16817139005

but the 750W is only $10 more and would be a better buy.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 26, 2009)

bigfellla said:


> Amperage, quality, MTBF, PFC, ball bearing fans, solid capacitors, over / under voltage protection, warranty...
> 
> Not all PSus are the same.



Something like that just opens my mind into the world of confussion. I will post the psu be4 I go into Upgrade Stage 1 with my psu and and gc. But from reading reply's and other thread's W700-750 is my range


----------



## ganzey (Dec 26, 2009)

D_ii_4_I3_L_o said:


> Something like that just opens my mind into the world of confussion. I will post the psu be4 I go into Upgrade Stage 1 with my psu and and gc. But from reading reply's and other thread's W700-750 is my range



that wattage is good. just stick to a brand like : corsair, silverstone, pc power and cooling, seasonic, OCZ, BFG, coolermaster, xfx, zalman,


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Dec 28, 2009)

seems to big fella there are other key components that my psu should have. Any type of obvious things that I should look at when observing psu's ? Almost everything he listed I dont even know what it is, or how to tell if it is solid quality, instead from comparing psu's.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a comment, many of the brands listed above make rubbish units so watch out!

The main points are:


EPS 2.91 cert
+80% efficiency
50 amps or greater on the 12V rail (btw you cannot add multi rails up unless they have EPS.  If not deduct rail 1 off the total)
MTFB at 40oC +100,000 hours (note the temp)
Solid state capacitors (they will say if they have it)

Look, essentially, you have a great system.  The PSU however is probably the most important (and overlooked) component.  Get yourself a Corsair 650W or greater.  I would probably go with a 750W (i did) if you have the cash.  http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16817139006


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello again. Gotta rebump this thread. But i've gotta say i havn't put much time on research or dedication into my computer because i've been really busy with my education & sport life. 

Sorta wanna feed off peoples time so they can help me find the most appropriate psu for my system. I've got a couple already on this thread. So I was wondering If some1 could post some of there top 3 or 5 psu's that they'd use for my computer.


----------



## ganzey (Jan 20, 2010)

get the one that bigfella posted


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Jan 20, 2010)

Just do the upgrade aswell ? bump her up to a 750w ?


----------



## linkin (Jan 20, 2010)

For the computer in your sig? Corsair TX-650 or an OCZ GameXStream 700w. Something a bit bigger if you want to go dual GPU's or you have like 50 hard drives and 20 dvd drives


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Jan 20, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> For the computer in your sig? Corsair TX-650 or an OCZ GameXStream 700w. Something a bit bigger if you want to go dual GPU's or you have like 50 hard drives and 20 dvd drives



Yessir. That is what I was planning to do., yet i'm still undecided. Possiblely adding another 4870 HD into my rig & going crossfire, or Just buying the Asus HD 4870X2. I first wanna see the options and the benifits / comparisons. I'm hoping to make my final deadline purchases by sometime in mid Febuary.


----------



## linkin (Jan 20, 2010)

Why not get a 5000 series card? the 5850 or 5870 if you can find them. mostly they are out of stock everywhere, or you could wait for nvidia to release their dx11 cards.

As for a PSU, with dual GPU's you need more amps and watts on the +12v rail so maybe the Corsair TX-850 or a higher wattage OCZ GameXStream (i don't know too much about them) or a good coolermaster, their 750w units are nice.

I still think the OCZ GameXStream 700w could handle a 4870x2 or 2x 4870's but in my opinion it's not worth the extra cost. plus with one better card you lessen your power bill


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Feb 3, 2010)

Right, Basically i'm planning to get a PSU that can support CF of 2x Sapphire Vapor-X 5870. I don't plan on going into CF mode right away, but im definitly planning in early 2011 to go into CF mode. 

What PSU's should I go with now, a 750w or 850w supply ? to support with i7 / CF is thats important.


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Feb 3, 2010)

Should I still go with the one bigfella reccomended the first time. I plan on OC my PSU would that involve more power consumption plus CF & an upgrade cpuhooler/heatsink i'll post what I think is appropriate and you guys tell me what you think i'm gunna get this settled right now


----------



## linkin (Feb 3, 2010)

No, get a higher wattage one (same brand)


----------



## D_ii_4_I3_L_o (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088 SeaSonic 650

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 TX Crosair 750

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 TX Crosair 650 

money no question

---------------------------

Was looking the whole time didnt see your post linkin93


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 3, 2010)

The Seasonic is the best, however the 650W Corsair is fine with 52A.  You are not going to pull 600A on the 12V rail ever.


----------



## TFT (Feb 3, 2010)

bigfellla said:


> The Seasonic is the best, however the 650W Corsair is fine with 52A.  *You are not going to pull 600A on the 12V rail ever*.



I'll agree with that, I know it was a typo


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, thanks yeah, watts, not amps.


----------

